# Scott Sonnon???



## LOC (Jun 18, 2004)

I've read alot of controversy about a Scott Sonnon. Who is he?


----------



## NYCRonin (Jun 19, 2004)

Might I suggest a search of this forums past posts and also a websearch for his name and R.O.S.S.
This would provide many answers to your question and save you alot of time.
The short answer: Hes a great guy, has made some major contributions to RMA in America (as have a good number of others)...and well worth your time to research.


----------



## Phil Elmore (Jun 19, 2004)

The only controversy surrounding Scott Sonnon is that generated by a very dedicated, very angry group of Internet trolls who hate the man for whatever personal reasons.  There was some bickering between devotees of Scott's work and students of Systema, but Vlad and Scott both acknowledge the other and have no animosity towards each other.

The Reviews page of _The Martialist_ includes reviews of several of Coach Sonnon's video training programs.


----------

